# America's Most Wanted Honors First Responders



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

8 Officers Vie For Title of 'All-Star'

*PAUL PELUSO*
_Officer.Com News_

Since 1987, Fox Television Network's "America's Most Wanted" has helped track down fugitives by profiling their cases to a national audience.

For the second year in a row, the show -- hosted by John Walsh -- has launched a campaign to recognize those responsible for carrying out its mission.

The "American Idol"-like contest called "America's Most Wanted All-Star" selects a standout first responder out of several thousand nominees.

The first responder voted as the top AMW All-Star receives $10,000, spends a day with John Walsh and is honored at the NASCAR Nextel All-Star Challenge May 20 at Lowe's Motor Speedway in Charlotte, N.C.

Through the show, viewers were first encouraged to nominate local first responders for the honor. After a database was compiled, viewers then voted for their favorite first responders via the show's Web site.

"It's proven to be so successful," Michelle Sigona, a National Correspondent for the show, said. According to Sigona, the initial group included close to 2,000 first responders while 80,000 votes were cast.

"It's really been a way for us to honor folks who do give their time everyday and just to give them some kind of recognition," she said.

Week by week the main pool of first responders was narrowed down to eight with each show profiling a nominee. The final nominee was profiled on the April 22 episode.

Although the initial pool of nominees included firefighters and EMTs, the eight remaining first responders vying for the title of All-Star are law enforcement officers.

In the final round of voting, viewers can log onto the AMW All-Star Web site and vote for one of the final eight remaining first responders until midnight May 8. The top All-Star will be announced on the May 20 show.

Here are the eight remaining first responders nominated for the award:

*Al O'Connor 
Patrolman 
Chicago Police Department 
Chicago, IL*

Officer Al O'Connor is proof positive that police are always ready to respond, whether they're on duty or not.

In March 2005, he was driving through Chicago's Engelwood neighborhood on his way to work, when he came upon the scene of a shootout between a uniformed railroad police officer and a suspect.

The railroad officer had been hit three times, and it wasn't looking good. Officer O'Connor leapt from his personal car and managed to fire a shot off at the suspect - fatally wounding him.

Officer O'Connor then managed to get the railroad officer life-saving help before he lost too much blood.

*Larry Miller
Patrolman / Computer Forensics / Cyber Crime
Vermilion Police Department
Vermilion, OH*

Since March 2005, Larry has run the Vermilion Police Department's internet task force which focuses on city-wide crimes against children.

To date, the task force has successfully arrested 18 predators. For the last 2 consecutive years, Larry has received a Community Service award from the city of Vermilion.

*David Shoar
Sheriff
St. Johns County Sheriff's Office
Saint Augustine, FL*

David Shoar started his career as an officer in 1981 and now 25 years later he's a sheriff and a retired police chief.

Last May David also retired from the Florida Army National Guard after 25 years during which time he served his country and state in numerous operations including Operation Desert Shield/Storm. After becoming Sheriff, David Shoar started a Career Criminal Unit, an In-Jail Substance Abuse Treatment Program and a Civilian Law Enforcement Academy.

His supporters say David is dedicated to his family and his community.

*Dan Southall
Sergeant
Southbridge Police Department
Southbridge, MA*

Sergeant Dan Southall realized his life's ambition when he became a crime fighter in 1985. He now works side by side with his Bloodhound, Holly.

Holly has worked more than 50 successful missions in the last five years. Sergeant Southall and Holly also visit schools in their community and provide demonstrations to students on police K-9's unique abilities.

*Sam Ryno
Sergeant
Ceres Police Department
Ceres, CA*

Sgt. Sam Ryno is a hero in the town of Ceres, Cal.

On January 9, 2005, a US Marine on leave entered a Ceres liquor store and told the clerk to call police. Sgt. Ryno was first on the scene; the Marine met him on the sidewalk with fire from a semi-automatic rifle.

Wounded, Sgt. Ryno took cover and returned fire as Sgt. Howard Stevenson arrived on scene. Tragically, Sgt. Stevenson was shot and killed by the suspect. However, Sgt. Ryno held his post.

In March 2006, Ceres named a park after their heroic sergeant. Sam Ryno Park is there to remind citizens of the officer who held his ground.

*Jerry Soles
Detective
Davidson County Sheriff's Office
Davidson County, NC*

As a detective with the Davidson County Sheriff's Office, Jerry Soles is assigned to the Interstate Criminal Enforcement Interdiction Team.

That puts him on the front line in the fight against drugs and terrorism. He was named the 2005 Highway Interdiction Officer of the Year, and his team was named Best Interdiction Team of 2005 as well by the N.C.E.A.

Early in Detective Soles' career he was shot multiple times in armed robbery, but recovered and the shooting only added to his desire to continue in law enforcement.

*Joey Meadows
Corporal
Alpharetta Police Department
Alpharetta, GA*

Corporal Joey Meadows is a powerhouse in Alpharetta, Ga. and many citizens wrote in to nominate him.

Ten years ago, he founded the Alpharetta Police Athletic League and he's kept it up and running with countless fundraisers and volunteers since then. The PAL provides tutoring, mentoring and sports activities for at-risk youth.

Staffed by police and other volunteers, PAL is a positive place for youth to go after school and all summer long

*Dennis Trzcinski
Sergeant
Milwaukee Police Department
Milwaukee, WI*

Just one week into his new position as a sergeant, Dennis Trzcinski showed true courage when he pulled two unconscious men from a burning car last October.

In his 9 years in law enforcement, Dennis has received several awards for his actions in the line of duty.

Dennis is also an all-star is in his personal life. In addition to their two children, Dennis and his wife adopted an abused child in 2004.

_Nominee profiles provided by America's Most Wanted._


----------



## godfather (Apr 14, 2006)

*Dan Southall -- Don't know him, but figured if I were to vote it would be for a MA cop...So that's who I voted for.*


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

While I can see voting for our local brother, I opted for the Chicago guy, Al O'Connor. truly a heroic story.


----------

